# sideloaded Kindle books viewable on Android Kindle App??



## psilversmith (Jul 1, 2019)

I have a Kindle Paperwhite on which I have sideloaded several books. Is it possible to read these books that are on the Kindle on my Android phone with the Kindle App? That is, can *sideloaded* books be synced from Kindle Paperwhite to Android App?
Many thanks. Peter


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If a book is in your Amazon account you should be able to access it via the Amazon app on your phone or tablet. If you just move it manually via direct connection, I'm not sure the app would see it as a file readable by the app.

It's easy to send files to your account though: just use Send to Kindle. Install it on your computer and then right click to send any file to kindle. It'll even convert many document file types.


----------



## psilversmith (Jul 1, 2019)

This worked.  I guess there is no way for sideloaded kindle books to sync with android on its own.  This is a workable workaround, although not elegant.
Many thanks.
Peter


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As far as I am aware, the only way to have 'third party' books sync between devices (whether kindle or kindle app) is if Amazon knows they exist. The only way for that to happen is for them to have been sent to the device _via Amazon._

I personally find 'send to kindle' a very nice solution when I want to put a non-amazon book/file on my kindle. Much easier, for me, than pulling out a wire to do a physical connection. And easier, also, than attaching the desired file to an email and sending it to my kindle's email address (to do that I'd have to remember or look up that address. )

Amazon used to have a browser plug in that let you do the same thing with a web article. But that no longer works, at least not in Firefox. There's a good alternate plug in called 'push to Kindle' though, that does the same thing. Pretty sure it's readily findable if you search for Firefox plug-ins/add-ons. You will have to look up (or know) the email address for at least one device and enter it, but then it remembers and once the article is sent to that device, you can download it on any device or app registered to your account. I'm not certain about syncing as the articles I send are usually short enough that it's not an issue.


----------

